# Sleeping Giant



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Has anyone seen the Sleeping Giant from Distortions Unlimited ? Thinking about picking one up! Was wondering if it was impressive in real time?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have seen it at Transworld. It is pretty cool. I heard that somone is selling the Rock guy too. I think they have a sale on him. 16k.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Is this who you are talking about? I have pictures of him talking.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ohhhhh yeah.. wouldn't I just love to have that cutie camping out in my yard..but can't afford that price tag..sigh..I need to win the lotto!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah, thats it...were is the video??? Thanks.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Same Thing
http://www.halloween-animatronics.com/video/gianttroll.mov

http://www.distortionsunlimited.com/video/Giant Troll.mov


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

a few years back they had that in front of the blood fountain at Six Flags in Jacksonville NJ


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I saw it at Six Flags Great Adventures in NJ as well. It's pretty cool, but I thought it would be a bit scarier than it was.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

They had one down here at the now defunct Skull Kingdom, snored, woke up and then stood. It was flat out HUGE! Looked pretty cool, but I REALLY envy you if you have the room to store it!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

That's my all time favorite commercial prop. Not scary, but really intimidating when he stands up. 
And yeah, the demo rock guy is up for grabs for about $16,000.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

wehw.. still aint got not 16g to spare..anyone wanna lend it to me? repayments at 1.00 a day hehe


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Over the summer I worked for the guys that make the Rock Monster. Lotta work goes into making that bad boy. I almost got to work on one but Knott's decided not to go through with the deal. I was kinda bummed about that.

One of the local haunts here has the troll. I walked past him during off hours so I didn't see him move, but it's pretty impressive just to stand next to it. And you can program it with a couple different sounds; He snores while he's sleeping, and you can hook up a fogger and choose a sound setting so he rips off a huge fart and lets loose a big cloud of fog before he stands up. Pretty rude.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

There were a few other things to think about. I saw these at Transworld.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

That is cool...makes me think, does any haunt do an army of darkness theme (without copyright infringement)?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

tonguesandwich said:


> That is cool...makes me think, does any haunt do an army of darkness theme (without copyright infringement)?


Are you talking 1st movie or 2nd?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

you mean first, second or third.... Third.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Check out BITN's new lineup for 08'.

http://www.bumpinthenightproductions.com/images/halloween2k8.jpg


----------

